

I just bought a watch and I’m going to wear it (and here’s why) - stevejalim
http://www.breakingthin.gs/2012-07-09-i-just-bought-a-watch.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Be careful it doesn't get you arrested, that model was used as evidence
against some of these folk:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guantanamo_Bay_detainee...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guantanamo_Bay_detainees_accused_of_possessing_Casio_watches)

